# What oats to use in Flapjack?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rolled oats or different ones?? I have an apparently ah-may-zing flapjack recipe but it just says 'oats'.....

What kind


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Typically rolled oats. But you could also add some jumbo oats for a bit of crunch and more bite!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rolled oats I would imagine. Thats just a guess though I've never made flapjacks. Actually send me the recipe would love to give it a go and treat oh.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd use rolled oats.....scotts porridge oats in fact, cos thats what I have in the cupboard!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Typically rolled oats. But you could also add some jumbo oats for a bit of crunch and more bite!





Kammie said:


> Rolled oats I would imagine. Thats just a guess though I've never made flapjacks. Actually send me the recipe would love to give it a go and treat oh.


Thank you both I will go to the shop :thumbup:

This is the recipe:

8oz butter (plus extra for greasing)
6oz golden syrup
6oz sugar
16oz oats
3 bananas

Need a roasting/shallow cake tin about 20 x 30 cms.

Instructions:

1) Lightly butter the tin (use extra if no greaseproof) and chop the bananas

2) Combine butter, syrup and sugar in saucepan and heat gently until ingredients have all melted and dissolved. Stir in oats and chopped bananas and mix well.

3) Spoon into prepared tin and smooth the surface with a palette knife. Bake in a preheated oven at 180 degrees Celsius for about 30 mins.

4) Leave to cool in tin for about 5 min, then mark into fingers/squares. Leave to cool completely then cut and remove from tin.

Do let me know how you get on if you make them :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ohhhh they sound scrummy!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Will defo try that!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Thank you both I will go to the shop :thumbup:
> 
> This is the recipe:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll be giving that a go this evening.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> I'd use rolled oats.....scotts porridge oats in fact, cos thats what I have in the cupboard!


Thanks! 



HarryHamster2 said:


> Ohhhh they sound scrummy!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Will defo try that!


Oooh do they? They will be calorific and I am on a diet but I DID go for a bike ride this morning and an extra long dog walk, might have to go on an extra long one later too :blushing:



Kammie said:


> Thank you! I'll be giving that a go this evening.


Oh good please say if they are any good, mine will probably be rubbish :lol:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oooh do they? They will be calorific and I am on a diet but I DID go for a bike ride this morning and an extra long dog walk, might have to go on an extra long one later too :blushing:
> 
> Oh good please say if they are any good, mine will probably be rubbish :lol:


I'll let you know what oh thinks of them when he's allowed to try one.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds great - I would be tempted to add some raisins too! 

If it weren't so hot and muggy I would bake tonight....


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

ooh, i use OP's recipe to make oaty biccies instead of buying cookies.

I use nigella lawsons receipe for my flapjacks, i've played with it abit so that it has more 'stuff' in it as i'm abit remis at eating 'seeds' and things like that.

300g oats or muesli (any, even porridge!, but i prefer Dorset's mueslis, less 'dust')
1 med tin of light condensed milk (i think it's 500g? not the tincy tin, the next one up)
tablespoon of honey or agave nectar (if desired, or instead of condensed milk)
100g seeds of your choice (i have pumpkin, sunflower and pinenuts)
50g coconut (unless already in the muesli, i love coconut so adjust accordingly)

This makes a LOT of mixture, i put them in a very large baking tin and make large thin flapjack slabs of about 6x12 cm, makes enough to last me 2 weeks of brekkies. 

preheat oven to 100 deg C (i have a superdooper fan oven so keep an eye on if you don't, it may take longer in other ovens)

mix all hard ingredients in a large bowl
heat condensed milk in pan until watery then pour in bowl
add in the honey/nectar
mix thoroughly.

spoon into a greased and baking-papered tin (trust me, makes it MUCH easier and less messy to get them out! than just greased tins)
bake for 50 mins (-ish, until turning brown)
cut to size once out of the oven (in tin is easiest) up end tin onto baking tray (carefully, now cut it might fall apart abit), leave to cool. 

I usually leave enough paper to just slide the lot out onto the rack but have to be careful as the paper gets fragile once baked.

i keep mine in the fridge as they're lovely cool, but also condensed milk starts getting sickly if kept 'warm' for 2 weeks. (it doesn't go off as it's basically sugar, it just goes supersugary and horrible.. well as far as i'm concerned it does)

i eat these for my brekkie, usually keep me going til 1. Great with a cuppa


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh they sound good Owieprone!!

My Flapjack is in the oven right now


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sounds nice! I just use bog standard tesco/asda/morrison 'value' oats when I make flapjacks! flapjacks rock!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't cook in the slightest... but I'm gonna go buy some hobnobs choc flapjacks!


----------

